
Testing in Production the Netflix Way - aechsten
https://launchdarkly.com/blog/testing-in-production-the-netflix-way/
======
sunstone
Well it's nice to have a product that when it breaks the damage done is
restricted to a few misshapen cartoons and talking heads.

